# Cant wait to go again



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,
Well we have just returned from our first 'Proper' trip in the new van.
We decided to try to use some aires in France (for the first time) but spend that main part static in Spain.
So after work on a Thursday we set out to drive from Belgium and head south for the sun. First a quick stop for fuel in Luxembourg (it can be up to 30 cents a litre cheaper than France or Germany). Then on into France.
Getting close to midnight time to look for a place to stop (late I know ). From the website posted here (http://campingcar.enliberte.free.fr/03_franc/03c_fr-d.htm) which I had made offline on the laptop. 
Found a site north of Nancy in a village called Millery. Lucky for me there was still some space there so we parked up and slept. Next day we work up to the sight of the river running next to the aire and though it is only just off the motorway it is very quiet and calm. So first night in a aire success !
The heading south again we decided to try off the motor way and heading to Dijon. Nice drive without many holdups. Found a huge center commercial on the outskirts of Dijon but the VAn (at 3M) is to high to go into the carpark, Meaning a reverse down the ramp and then see the very small sign for high vehicle parking.
From Dijon a quick jump down the peage to Lyon the back on to the RN to find Anonnay where there should be an aire 15KM north of the city. Unfortunately I misread the directions and could not find it . So eventually we stopped at a little municipal site in the town it self. This was also a first for us and I have to say I was impressed only 9 euro for the night (I have in the past only stayed on 3 or 4 star sites).
Next day we headed for the south coast looking or a costal site. We arrived in Sete and did not like the look of the places where some vans were parked in the town so headed for the beach. The road running alongside the beach was packed with cars vans trucks everything and also no dogs allowed on the beach so we had to look for a campsite. We tried 5 in the area but all full so we headed back inland a bit and found a two star site where we stopped for two nights. A word of warning is finding fuel is not easy in the south of France now because many of the Supermarkets have put in automatic systems that do not accept foregn cards so no cheaper fuel. 
Finally we drove down to Spain on the routes national and reached our destination in Empurabrava. A very nice 3 star on the main Roses Figures road called Mas Nou.
Then the trip home we left Spain after 10 nights and headed to France. We tried the Peage to Nimes but came off early an stayed on the clogged RN. From Nimes we headed to the Rhone alps which is a beautiful drive if a little slow and found a nice municipal site in cleon d'andran. Only 20 large places and free entry to the Pool for 10 euro bargen. 
From here we made a big run to stop at what looked like a good aire in Goncourt near Nancy and we were not disappointed. The aire is right on the river just down from the weir and it is really a place we will return to again.
Final trip home was up through the French ardennes into Belgium.
So for newbies that have never tried aires go for it. I will be doing a lot more when I can get away from the grindstone. 
Mike


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for a good report with some great recommendations, Mike. Very useful, and encouraging for others.


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Welcome to the site, very good report on your trip. Are you an ex-pat or just lengthing your stay in Belgium.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike,
Yes as Barry said it will be of use to many, sounds as if you really enjoyed yourselves, I enjoyed reading about your travels, thanks.

MHS..Rob


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Love the avatar!,
Great post and so glad all went well, the enthusiasm in your posting, is a true reflection of the title,.'Can't wait to go again' ....Brill!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mike,

Thouroughly enjoyed you post and glad you enjoyed the 'aires' experience.

happy travels,

pete.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike,
Loved reading about your trip, some useful info thanks. Your avatar is real cute


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,
Thanks for the responces. It was a very good trip and what was better it felt like a holiday as soon as we left the house.
In responce to the question I am a very ex pat. 12 years in engald before I was transfered to the land of beer and chocolate almost 5 years ago.


Mike


----------

